
How a No-Name Chinese TV Brand Came to Dominate the Amazon Charts - velodrome
http://www.forbes.com/sites/sethporges/2016/11/14/how-a-no-name-chinese-tv-brand-came-to-dominate-the-amazon-charts/
======
yueq
TCL is a top brand with high quality products in China. Also has large market
cap
([https://www.google.com/finance?q=SHE%3A000100](https://www.google.com/finance?q=SHE%3A000100)).
It just didn't have a presence in US before. Calling it a No-Name Chinese
brand only shows ignorance of the author.

~~~
bitcuration
You need to understand irony in English culture before accusation, or author
won't be writing about this brand.

------
spilk
They certainly invested a ton in their CES presence around the time when they
launched. Their booth was rivaling in size other large, long established
electronics giants.

Additionally, they bought the naming rights for the famous Chinese Theatre in
Hollywood around the same time.

------
bradknowles
Forbes requires that you turn off your ad blocker to see their page. Is there
another way to read this article?

